
Amazon EC2 EU-West is down - dabeeeenster
Nothing yet on the AWS service status but Twitter is going a bit crazy.<p>UPDATE 19.15 BST: now being reported as network issues by Amazon<p>UPDATE 19.24 BST: Can now see my ec2 instances again from the management console but can't ssh into most of them.<p>UPDATE 19.27 BST: From Amazon: EC2 APIs in the EU-WEST-1 region are currently impaired. We are working to restore full service. We are also investigating instance connectivity that we believe to be limited to a single Availability Zone.<p>UPDATE 19.34 BST: RDS and Route 53 also affected.<p>UPDATE 20.10 BST: From Amazon: The issues with the affected Availability Zone are the result of a power failure in that zone. We are currently recovering power and anticipate that instances in the effected available zone will start to recover within the next 30-60 minutes.<p>Well, that sucks.
======
jread
I run a site that monitors over 100 different cloud services. Our monitoring
node in EC2 EU West went down at 10:48:51 PDT. Our monitored application with
PHP PaaS cloudControl, also hosted in EC2 EU West, went down at the same time.
For the past year, we've gotten 99.978% availability in this EC2 region:
<http://cloudharmony.com/status>

------
jimmyjim
Power outage?

Interesting -- Linode also went down today because of power outage:
[http://status.linode.com/2011/08/outage-in-fremont-
facility....](http://status.linode.com/2011/08/outage-in-fremont-
facility.html)

~~~
getsat
Linode doesn't notify their customers affected by outages, or am I missing
something?

~~~
hrasm
They don't. They do have an RSS feed that you can monitor with your favourite
feed aggregator: <http://status.linode.com/rss.xml>

~~~
getsat
Thanks for the link.

------
chaz
A must-follow Twitter feed for anyone using Amazon AWS is @ylastic:
<http://twitter.com/#!/ylastic>

At the very least, even if you don't use Twitter, it's a good resource to
check for up-to-the-minute info if you're seeing an issue and want to verify.

------
bambax
THANK YOU HN!!! I couldn't connect to my machine and couldn't understand what
was going on... good thing I turn to HN as soon as I get online...

You'd think AWS could afford to send emails to keep us customers up to date
with the problem?

~~~
rwolf
If they sent you an email every time there was downtime, then you would know
every time there was downtime. Any time your servers are not available but you
don't notice == win.

~~~
bambax
> _Any time your servers are not available but you don't notice_

Can't happen. My servers are monitored by external services that (to the best
of my knowledge) don't use AWS.

It's best to play the open card in any case.

------
1SockChuck
Looks like a lightning strike in Dublin knocked out power at data hubs for
Amazon and Microsoft: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2858239>

------
stephank
The specific availability zone they're talking about is eu-west-1a. Servers we
have there are reported as 'running', but are unresponsive.

Other zones seem fine, but starting new servers doesn't seem to be working.

~~~
amock
Availability zones are different for different accounts, so for me it's eu-
west-1b. You can log into the console and under the EC2 tab it will show you
the status of each of your availability zones.

~~~
stephank
Ah, good to know, thanks for the pointer.

Another update on the status page, btw. It appears to be a power failure.

~~~
sdepablos
I've tried to create a machine in another zone with no success. I suppose
there's a lot of people doing the same :(

------
calpaterson
If anyone is interested, ServerDensity thinks that our machine went down
between 6:37 and 6:42 BST.

~~~
rmc
As an AWS customer affected by this, that's the time our servers went dark.

------
dabeeeenster
I can SSH to some of my newer instances but not the older ones.

------
sdepablos
I see all my servers on the management console, but I'm unable to ssh any of
them, all in the same availability zone, eu-west-1b

------
zizzler
Has anyone gotten any timeframe when the rest of the RDS is going to start
responding? Not much info on the status page of AWS.

------
pimeys
I can see my server from the management console but I can't ssh to it. Damn,
my IRC is down :(

------
dialtone
CloudFormation is also affected now.

------
sipefree
Clear skies over Dublin, not a cloud in sight. ;)

